# Jst getting input



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.boattest.com/engine-review/Evinrude/37000148_10-Year-Coverage_2017


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Your link is an advertisement


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Etec 10 year coverage*

Sorry thought I posted from I-boats about Evinrude offering a 10 year coverage now. Any thoughts?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm interested myself. Looks like the G2s get significantly better fuel economy.


----------

